# Travelling in a converted van can I use european aires



## gazza280 (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm researching which motorhome to buy, never realised there was so much to consider, fixed bed, etc etc, though I keep being told to hire one first.
Well I can see the merit in this, I'm leaning towards a Burstner or a Hymer at present but with a price tag of over £40000 don't want to jump in and a week later think "what have I done"? So I bought a cheap converted minibus and updated it inside and have an urge to hit the french roads but looking at pictures of motorhomes in french aires I haven't seen any camper conversions.
Can anyone tell me if they are allowed as I know caravans and cars aren't.
I am itching to start this great adventure but start in a small way first and eventually go fulltime.
Thanks in advance 

Gary


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Have seen some strange conversions on French Aires. The problem is not so much what you are in but what's in it!! 
Aires require you to be self sufficient. In general there are no toilet, showers or other 'campsite' type amenities. 
There is usually provision for dumping water and for filling fresh water so your conversion must be able to cope with that. 
French campsites are usually a bit more laid back than the UK ones (and are often cheaper) and include enough facilities to let you use a van with a mattress in the back and not much else. (real camping, as my sons called it!!)


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I cannot think of a reason it wouldn't be allowed

I've seen plenty of home conversions on aires

If you are camping in it its a camper 

Aldra


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

As said, you'll have no problems at all on aires given you have a loo- or alternative.

We once camped next to a sort of mobile garden shed with a wood burning stove inside and guess where that was ? At Baltic Wharf CC site in Bristol. Yes, we were a bit surprised too. Didn't seem to cause a problem with the management though it was summer and we didn't see the chimney smoking.

We've also seen a very odd, home-made looking construction on the P&R aire in Canterbury.

G


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

You'll be fine. Just join the mass of white vans, RV's, campers, buses, coaches, unimogs, race trucks, converted mobile libraries and banks that use the Aires, side by side. 

And have FUN!


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Although I have a "proper" motorhome now, for the last few years I travelled France in a very small converted panel van with almost no problem. Used aires 99% of the time. In fact I was welcomed with much interest by other users - "do you really sleep in that?".
Only on one occasion did a disgruntled, French, motorhomer summon the municipal police who came to me, chatted, drank coffee, "au revoir'd" and told the other guy to move on.

Go for it.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*van*

Yes.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Never found any snobbyness when on aires in France, just a good comunual spirit. As said, providing you can manage without a shower block and toilet and do not need hookup, then you will be fine.

go over and have fun.

cabby


----------

